# E46 330I sport - 245/40/17 up front OK



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

I have E46 330i sport package. I am seeing the rear tires wear out much quicker than the front, about 2:1 ratio. Due to the stager setup, I cannot rotate. I wonder if I can put 245/40/17 in the front too, so that I can rotate the tires. Wheel are stock M68 stagger setup. Any idea?

eel


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72708


----------

